# Hosting-Problem



## FredDurst1577 (22. März 2002)

Hi @ all !
Ich habe kein direktes Problem mit meinem Webserver . PHP/MySQL etc . , läuft alles ohne Probleme .

Mein Problem ist :
Ich will auf meinem eigenen Server andere Seiten hosten . 
Ein Root-Directory habe ich auch schon ausgewählt , nur ich weiß nicht , was ich bei den Eigenschaften (Ich benutze OmniHttpd) , bei Server IP eingeben muss , damit eine bestimmte Domain darauf zugreift .

Ich habe mal ausprobiert , einfach eine IP anzugeben . Die habe ich dann im Browser eingegeben aber das funktioniert nicht . 

Was ich bei mir selbst angeben muss ist mir ja klar , localhost , aber wie mach ich das bei anderen die ich hosten will .

Hoffe mir kann jemandh elfen oder wenigstens nen Link zu nem Tutorial geben . Danke schon mal im Vorraus  .

M.f.G. FredDurst


----------



## Arne Buchwald (29. März 2002)

*Gedanke*

Hallo,

mal Folgendes, vielleicht hilft es dir ja weiter. Gehört z.T. zum MS IIS:
Um eine IP (z.B. 192.168.1.50) auf ein bestimmtes Verzeichnis zeigen zu lassen, muss sie erstmal von deinem Rechner "reserviert" sein. Unter Win98 ist eine mehrfache IP-Belegung, glaube ich, nicht möglich. Ich kann es nicht testen, da ich längst keine 98 mehr benutze. Unter NT4/2000 kannst du einem Rechner mehrere IPs zuweisen und dann *wahrscheinlich* diese anschließend in OmniHTTPd auf ein bestimmtes Verzeichnis zeigen lassen.
Im Moment wird's bei dir wohl nicht laufen, da dein Rechner gar nicht auf deine zweite IP angesteuert wird.

Hope that helps


----------



## FredDurst1577 (30. März 2002)

Hi Arne ,

ja ein bisschen hilft mir das schon aber die IP's wären dann doch nur lokal bei mir auf dem Rechner und nicht im Internet darunter erreichbar oder ? 

Und da mein Posting ja schon ein wenig älter ist , jetzt benutze ich Apache .

Hostest du auch ? Wenn ja , dann wie machst du das genau ??

Trotzdem Danke


----------



## Arne Buchwald (30. März 2002)

Hallo,

nein,  ich hoste nicht, ich lasse hosten. Ist zwar ein reizender Gedanke, eine eigene Server-Farm aufzubauen, aber das ist nun mal nicht meine Welt (auch finanziell noch nicht).

Jedoch habe ich mich lokal auf meinen den verschiedenen Webservern beschäftigt. Mehrere IPs (egal welche, spricht z.B. 213.255.255.255 oder 21.123.234.245) auf unterschiedliche Verzeichnisse verweisen, habe ich mit dem IIS unter NT4 schon hinbekommen. Mit dem IIS unter W2000 düfte das auch nicht schwerer sein.

OmniHTTPd hatte ich nur kurz drauf. Ging zwar schnell einzurichten, ich mochte ihn aber auch aufgrund der Shareware oder gravierenderen Dingen nicht.

Mit dem Apache sollte es auch nicht schwer sein. Du wirst jedoch um NT / 2000 / Linux nicht drumherum kommen. Mit Win98 / 95 / ME(?) wirst du nicht weit kommen, da du den letzten Drei Betriebssystemen nur eine IP zuordnen kannst.


----------



## FredDurst1577 (30. März 2002)

Hi Arne !
Also demnächst kauf ich mir einen neuen PC , auf dem wollte ich dann sowieso Windows 2000 und Win XP haben .

Ich habe auch ne Linuxpartition und sogar Linux installiert , bloß da ich AOL benutze komme ich nicht ins I-Net . Das ist da noch mein Problem , aber das änder ich bald (T-DSL). 

Na gut , dann warte ich auf mein Win2000 und melde mich dann nochmal zu dem Thema  .

Nochmal Danke


----------



## Arne Buchwald (30. März 2002)

Hallo,

alles klar - schon mal viel Erfolg! 

P.S.: ... das Problem kannst du mit dem Apache auch wunderbar lösen, genau wie mit dem IIS.


----------

